# Power steering pulley help needed



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

I am adding powering steering to my 65 GTO 389 and can find all the parts except the power steering pump pulley for a car w/o air conditioning. The pulley is available for the AC cars, but according to Ames, the pulleys are not the same as non-AC cars. I have checked OPGI and NPD and they do not offer the non-AC version either. The problem with ebay is that I don't know what dimensions are or exactly what the correct pulley looks like so no idea if I would be buying the right one or not. Does anyone have one or know where I can source the accurate pulley?
Thanks! Ron


----------

